# Watermelons...



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

Yesterday was share distribution for our CSA. They had an overabundance of watermelon and asked us to take as many as would fit in our cars. Thinking my extended family might enjoy organic watermelons I took more than might ever be able to fit in my refrigerator.

When I got home I put the extra melons on the floor in the kitchen in a nice pyramid type pile until I could drop them off to others. I noticed a little later that our oldest lady had gone in and decided one was a good pillow- and she was in "guard" mode with the other dogs. I took a few of the melons out for delivery.

I returned to find my pile of melons decimated. Bits of the flesh and rind were all over. Two contented ladies were snoozing in the bedroom, but our young nut case was on the sofa, face buried in the hole he had made through the side of the melon. He had bits of melon all over hs face, and he was sweet smaelling and wet. They all seemed very happy I had left them such a treat!

Wo knew they would move around such heavy, bulky items....and who would know they would EAT them! I won't make that mistake again!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

did you get any pics???
They do the darndest things 
a few years back Brady got a hold of a pumpkin


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Ooh - I think you are going to be looking at major poops!


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

And here I was worried about Sierra and TOMATOES!!


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

I didn't grab the camera! I should have! I had such a mess to clean, it became my focus. I would have preferred to cut it off the rind if they were going to eat it....but I guess they didn't care!

They love their veggies- we had to move the garden to the front side yard this year in order to prevent their raiding. I never even thought they might eat the melons.....


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Mine will eat tomatoes, currants and gooseberries. I couldn't figure out why the diarrhea till I saw him helping himself.


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh my gosh, that is so funny! I was sitting her picturing all of your dogs helping themselves to the fruits and vegies. How adorable lol. I do feel sorry for the poop messes that you will have though, probably won't be to pretty.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My cousins lab was like this--he would eat anything he could get a hold of and he loved fruit. When he got into the apples on the farm the gas was overwhelming...I hope the watermelons don't become the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

The Hooligans love many veggies and fruits. I only buy slices or cut up watermelon, but they all love it. I've had dogs steal whole honeydews & cantaloupes (all that was left were a few seeds and a wet sticky spot on the carpet), plums, tomatoes, cucumbers, squash, peaches, apples, etc.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

LMAO that sounds like my two as well


----------



## Aryg2461 (Jul 10, 2008)

dd did you know tomatoes can be fatal to dogs!!!!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

No - do you have a link?

ETA - okay found this - but it sounds like they have to be unripe and they would need to eat A LOT:
Tomatoes (plant and fruit) contain tomatine, an alkaloid related to solanine. As the fruit ripens, the tomatine is metabolized. Therefore, ripe tomatoes are less likely to be problematic for animals. Clinical signs of poisoning include lethargy, drooling, difficulty breathing, colic, vomiting, diarrhea or constipation, widely-dilated pupils, paralysis, cardiac effects, central nervous system signs (e.g., ataxia, muscle weakness, tremors, seizures), resulting from cholinesterase inhibition, coma and death. (This information comes from veterinarians, and the ASPCA Animal Poison Control Center.) (All parts of the plant except the tomato itself are poisonous to humans, although some people are sensitive to the ripe fruit also.) 
Tomatoes also contain atropine, which can cause dilated pupils, tremors, and heart arrhythmias. The highest concentration of atropine is found in the leaves and stems of tomato plants, with less in unripe (green) tomatoes, and even less in ripe (red) tomatoes.

Also some strange stuff like nutmeg is listed... It sounds like almost everything is unsafe from this site.


I guess the cherry tomatoes will have to be out of bounds. even though he is smart enough to only eat ripe ones.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Aryg2461 (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah no problem that's what this site is for people to help other people


----------

